# Combo. square



## Rich McNatt (Aug 28, 2011)

I am looking for a good comb. square without spending $100.00. any ideas?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bottom line for me on this one is you get what you pay for.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have 2 of these 24" because..*

They were so cheap. They are smooth and accurate, within reason. It's still wood working. :laughing: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=combination+square


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> They were so cheap. They are smooth and accurate, within reason. It's still wood working. :laughing:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=combination+square


I can tell you the HF squares are horrible! They're even worse than box stores versions. I have yet to find any squares even close in performance to the 12" & 24" combos I have... As Kenbo said, you get what you pay for... unless you find em at a yard sale like I did for $15!:smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've had good luck with Stanley (all metal), both 12" and 16".












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> I can tell you the HF squares are horrible! They're even worse than box stores versions. I have yet to find any squares even close in performance to the 12" & 24" combos I have... As Kenbo said, you get what you pay for... unless you find em at a yard sale like I did for $15!:smile:
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


I left out that the ones I have are Starrets:smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I, like Tom have a Starett. I have the 12" combination square and I absolutely love it. Bang on accurate every time. I have a cheapo version that got put to rest after I got my Starett. Don't waste your money on a half @$$ square. The frustration that you will save alone is worth the $100.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Gentleman, just wondering what is it that makes a combo square bad?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

abetrman said:


> Gentleman, just wondering what is it that makes a combo square bad?


Other than not being "square" I can't think of much. A test would be to hold the sliding head agaisnt an edge then draw a line. Holding the same edge, flip it over and draw a line next to the first one. They should be parallel. If not, it's bad and needs to go to it's room. :thumbdown: bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

1) not being square
2) blade that isn't straight
3) lock mechanisms that slip
4) embossed graduations- they are hard to read if there's glare. I like the black graduations.
5) shiny blades. Satin blades glare less, are easier to read.
6) when the end of the blade is cut off, sometimes that first inch can be + or - just enough to cause problems.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

abetrman said:


> Gentleman, just wondering what is it that makes a combo square bad?





Brink said:


> 1) not being square
> 2) blade that isn't straight
> 3) lock mechanisms that slip
> 4) embossed graduations- they are hard to read if there's glare. I like the black graduations.
> ...


+1. Blade doesn't track at 90 degrees when moved and locked down. Or, some slop in the groove. 












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

We're largely Brown & Sharpe groupy's here.........posted to say however.

Look on E-bay,you'll see most tool whores bidding on Starrett,B&S.Look for Lufkin(really nice stuff here) and probably the bestest/cheapest is old Craftsman precision stuff.NOT to be confused with anything they're purveying these days......They had a very nice line of precision tools back from after WWII up till say late 80's.

Be patient.....BW


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*My good luck in this dept*

We closed up my in-laws house a couple years ago and we were planning a move, so while we tried to see what all was there some went into storage. We still have surprises, for instance. My FIL, a fine man, was a machinist all his post war life. He retired at 62 and passed on at 92. To my knowledge he never touched his tool box again. We finally made the move and while I was unpacking I opened his tool box. At the bottom of the tool box, I found a drawer that I did not know was there. It was his Starrett drawer and contained pretty much a complete set of squares, mics, etc. It was quite a find, as you can imagine, and having spent 30 yrs in a basement toolbox they are in remarkable condition. He had to have gone down and polished them up. Now, I get to do the same!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I still have Starrett from 50+ years ago, and it's still in great condition.

Brown and Sharpe= Excellence, too......cheapies will work at first, but put money back for the quality squares.....and you'll only have to buy it one time.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have Johnson USA made metal head 12" and 18" combination squares as well as a Johnson USA made Engineers sqaure (All from Home Depot) they all measure up perfectly square, dead on to my FIL's 50 some odd year old Starrett squares... They aren't exactly expensive, but they are tough, and accurate...


----------



## Rich McNatt (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

dbhost said:


> I have Johnson USA made metal head 12" and 18" combination squares as well as a Johnson USA made Engineers sqaure (All from Home Depot) they all measure up perfectly square, dead on to my FIL's 50 some odd year old Starrett squares... They aren't exactly expensive, but they are tough, and accurate...


I don't like my Johnson square. I find the markings hard to read and whatever the blade is coated in is weird. I do have a Swanson that I like quite a bit. The markings are etched and black and it has metric & imperial markings.

Both are made in the USofA.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

When I first started out, I was using Stanley combo squares, ~ $18 each. I'd go through one about every 6 months. I went to a woodworking show in Portland with a friend and saw the Bridge City Tool Works booth, and they had some 2nds with cosmetic blemishes. I bought one of their 12" combo squares for $70 (half price) and I've got to tell you, my ability to measure and cut accurately improved significantly.The lines are finer, especially on the 1/32" marks. At the time, the square came with a guarantee of accuracy within .001". It also had a lifetime warranty and if you sent it in to BCTW, they would recalibrate the squareness and send it back at no charge. I'd sent it in 2 or 3 times over the years. Then the company got sold and the warranty is no longer honored. They discontinued the square for years, but brought it back a year or two ago for a whopping $225!


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't thing used sterrettes or brown and sharp are that much on ebay or at the flea, I can only get 10.to .20. for em. the centering head and protractor head are handy too.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Find a used Starrett, Mitutoyo, or Brown & Sharpe on ebay.

There are a number of differences between the Chinese combinations squares and the above manufactures. The better squares are made from hardened steel, less wear/tear on the sliding parts, less prone to denting when dropped, the edges will not round over as quickly, etc. 

The clearance between the blade and the heads (some have multiple) will be less on the precision brands, this means less slop after tightening the knurl nut. The blade should tighten down easily without cranking on the nut too.

The better combination squares can be more accurate, or at least have been calibrated at the factory. There are some companies out there that will produce an entire batch of tools and only check a few for accuracy (how thorough do they check the squares also). Your better off spending a few extra bucks for a company that will check each one. The 45 deg, 90 deg, protractor (if equipped), centerhead (if equipped) and the scale are all calibrated surfaces. If I remember right the Starretts are around +/- 0.3 deg accurate, the scales might be as much as 0.003 inch accurate.

I've come across a few cheap combination squares where the bubble vial comes loose, those can be a nightmare to line back up, especially without a level surface plate to set the square on.

The better squares also have a good sized scriber made from hardened steel, satin chrome blades and occasionally a nice casing.


----------



## cmtaylor (Sep 12, 2011)

*Combo. Square*

I like the combination 3d square from m.power tools http://www.m-powertools.com/products/c-3d/combination-3d-try-square-marking-gauge.htm easily worth the money.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cmtaylor said:


> I like the combination 3d square from m.power tools http://www.m-powertools.com/products/c-3d/combination-3d-try-square-marking-gauge.htm easily worth the money.


 





 
One of my favorites is a 4"x6" try square I bought in the 70's at a garage sale. It was at the bottom of a box for $1. It's a no-name special, very plain, nothing fancy, but it is as square as I'll ever need. It's great for marking as it's smaller than a combo square, and easy to handle....perfect for stuff like marking for dowels.












 







.


----------

